# Structual Improvements to a Catalina 27



## PDixon (Aug 29, 2001)

Hello everyone. After looking long and hard at several types of Sailboats I decided to buy a 1975 Catalina 27. This allows me to not have a boat payment and to put my economic resources into restoring and improving my new pride and joy. This will include new rigging, roller furler, dodger, new cushions all around, well this list could take up an entire page of fine print, so you get the idea. However, as fantasy sometimes intrudes on reality, the question came to mind. What would I have to do to a stock 1975 Catalina 27, to make the boat safe and seaworthy for extended cruising? I understand that the seaworthyness of any boat is directly related to the experience of the person sailing the boat. That issue aside, what structual improvements or changes need to be made to make this boat "the best that she could be"


----------



## jbarros (Jul 30, 2002)

oh boy. a year on the board, months of working on my boat, and finaly a question I can reply to without completley messing up. =) I feel so experienced 

Ok, first thing first, no ones going to tell you that a catalina 27 is a "good" cruising boat. The glass isnt thick, and they''re prone to a whole bunch of issues that make people iffy about taking them long distances. 

The good news is that alot of people have them, and hence, there are alot of solutions for most of the issues. 

Your first step is definatley to read everything here: 

http://www.catalina27.org/Techtips.htm

and do everything here:

http://www.geocities.com/catalina+27/problems/problems.html

(from this rather cool 27 site: http://www.geocities.com/catalina+27/ )
Major issues that I''d want to ensure were handled were to ensure proper mast stepping, (no cracks underneath the mast, make sure it''s properly reenforced) and the infamous Catalina Smile (not that complex to fix, but it''s time out of the water)

I''m most definatley not an experienced cruiser (or an inexperienced cruiser) but I''ve got a few friends who''ve laid down the miles on a 27, and while she''s not the perfect beast, they''ve come through fine, and if they''d not gone on the 27, they''d still be inland, watching their cruising enthusiasm dwindle. 

Fair winds 

-- James


----------



## tsenator (Nov 6, 2000)

PDixon,

Good for you. While I would *never* allude to a Catalina 27 being the "ultimate Blue water" boat, it doesn''t mean that you can''t do it.

As they say, where there is a will there is a way and Patrick Childress did just that !! He took a Catalina 27 on a 2 1/2 year solo circumnavigation (nothing to sneeze at huh!)

Below is a good post on the web on a few things he did to upgrade his C27. Not that most people need to do this, but it will give you some ideas.

http://cruisenews.net/cgi-bin/dockside/webbbs_config.pl/noframes/read/78.

You might also want to read his book or John Vigor''s book called "Twenty Small Sailboats to Take You Anywhere". He included the Catalina 27.


----------



## dtfm (Sep 23, 2002)

There is a popular cruising book out there that I always see at Barnes and Noble, Borders, etc. -- can''t recall the author but it may also have been by Vigor.

Anyway, this cruising book has an appendix where the author goes into detail about exactly what Childress did to ready his Catalina 27 for the circumnavigation. This would be the best place to start.

Anyone know the name of the book?


----------



## tsenator (Nov 6, 2000)

I just posted it above.

John Vigor''s book called "Twenty Small Sailboats to Take You Anywhere" talks about the Cat 27


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Since you guy''s seem very knowledgeable...Here''s one for you....Where can I fine spects on the 1980 AMF 2100????
Help..


----------



## dtfm (Sep 23, 2002)

Tsenator: No that is not it. I have that book by Vigor. It is a different book I am talking about that is aimed at cruising generally and offers 5-10 pages aimed exclusively at the modifications to the Cat 27. I will check it out at the bookstore next time I am there.


----------



## dtfm (Sep 23, 2002)

The book I was trying to recall the name of is "Seaworthy Offshore Sailboat: A Guide to Essential Features, Handling and Gear" by John Vigor, published by International Marine / Ragged Mountain Press.

The second appendix to the book has 6 pages listing in detail everything done to that Catalina 27 to ready it for the circumnavigation.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

The 7 year bump.

Anyone know it there is an online list of Childress' upgrades? That would be a cool read.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Smack,
From an article Childress wrote a few years back:


"..... Modifying A Catalina 27 To Circumnavigate
Before setting out from Miami aboard Juggernaut, I tackled some 30 odd tasks to better prepare her for the voyage that lay ahead. Here are a few of what I consider the most important modifications.
* Installed medium capacity electric bilge pump and large capacity electric pump on its own circuit and battery beneath the galley sole. The medium pump took care of the bilge water. The large capacity pump, in case of flooding, would automatically kick in, freeing me to search for and repair the leak or prepare to abandon ship.
* Installed four large cockpit drains horizontally through aft end of cockpit and piped through to transom.
* Installed heavier upper and lower aft shrouds. Forward shrouds stayed the same.
* Installed open faced turnbuckles of a stronger caliber.
* Installed double backstays with a backstay adjuster.
* Reworked campanionway entrance. Raised threshold wood to 2-½ inches above fiberglass threshold to force water running down slats into cockpit. Made overhang on hatch cover -¾-inch thicker to overhand companionway slats.
* Opened every nook and cranny for additional storage space.
* Made new hatch runners for tighter fit. Installed plastic tabs on front of hatch to help reduce spray entering hatch runners and into cabin.
* Installed aft lower shroud chain plates rather than using deck plates.
* Installed double headstays.
* Removed forward bolt on rudder bracket going through tiller and replace with two stainless steel hose clamps. A hole through the wood tiller at this point makes for a weak spot where the tiller can snap under stress.
* Installed half inch bolt through rudderpost cap attaching cap to rudder shaft. Original bolt is too small diameter and eventually wears an oblong hole.
* Installed handrails and grab rails in cabin and on deck."


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

bl - you are THE MAN!! Thanks dude.

You know - I'd still call that a C27.


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

Great "bang for the buck" boat! I've been checking the prices lately - i'll definitely check em out when upgrade time comes.


----------



## doogymon (Apr 6, 2008)

Was there an article handy (with pictures) of Patrick's C27 and journey? Thought I had one from a few years ago but can't locate.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

The list of modifications in the above post has surprised me.

Other than the cockpit drains and the heavier [ in places ] rigging the boat has had no major structural upgrades. Just minor detail jobs.

This says to me that the boat that circumnavigated was essentially stock.


----------

